# We have an egg



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie laid an egg last night. This morning when I looked in on her she was in her basket with it, rolling it around and cooing to it. Or maybe to me. Of course it won't hatch, and I hope she's not too disappointed about that. I'm going to leave it as long as she's interested in it. Bless her heart, she's wanted an egg for weeks.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She's already lost interest as long as I don't bother it too much. She shoved it out of the basket and she's sitting on my knee instead of on the egg.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons and doves usually but not always lay two eggs, and start incubating when the second is laid. Keep watching


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

We seem to be happy with one egg and in fact, she keeps shoving it out of her basket and is completely ignoring it and not acting broody at all anymore. I'm going to leave it another day and then take it out. It's too hot to leave an egg lying around rotting. LOL She hasn't shown the slightest inclination to sit on it or lay another and has gone back to her usual behavior of following me around and demanding I stroke her neck feathers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> We seem to be happy with one egg and in fact, she keeps shoving it out of her basket and is completely ignoring it and not acting broody at all anymore. I'm going to leave it another day and then take it out. It's too hot to leave an egg lying around rotting. LOL She hasn't shown the slightest inclination to sit on it or lay another and has gone back to her usual behavior of following me around and demanding I stroke her neck feathers.


pigeons do not always sit the first egg.. she should have another 48 hours from the first one, so keep watch.. she should sit them, hopefully she will, or else she may lay eggs back to back which is not healthy and can be more prone to egg binding and calcium deficiency, because of your attention she will be stimulated to lay.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She finally laid a second one last night on top of the budgies' cage and walked off and left it, too. I'm going to wait and see if she wants to sit on them but so far, she's supremely uninterested.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you should provide her a nesting place to do this..as it won't be the last time she lays esp with your interacting with her, a large shoe box in her cage or a box turned on its side and put in some straw or hay..even paper scraps..


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She has a basket and it had nesting material in it but she tossed it out and the egg, too. I gave her some more nesting material and she tossed it out, too. I keep putting the egg back in and she keeps tossing it out. It's in the corner of her cage and she's ignoring it. She's been with us since Christmas and this is the first time she's laid eggs.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Still ignoring both eggs. She hasn't been back to her cage since I let her out today, when I put both eggs back in the basket (wonder if that's where the saying about putting all your eggs in one basket came from? LOL) and centered it so it's easily visible from the door and she can see that the eggs are in the basket. She doesn't care where the eggs are. She's up on a bookshelf now -- she likes to sit on books for some reason -- surveying her domain. Perhaps she expects ME to take care of them. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she just does not like that basket..usually they are attracked to darker spaces like boxes and cubbies.. like the cliff walls like the wild rock dove uses... if you find a box and try it and she likes it you can bring her nest material..they like hay or pine needles best and bring them in and give them to her in the box.. if she does not take to a box she may go in a closet or something..or somewhere darker..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

What kind of nesting material are you using? My doves get ridiculous about needing to have pine needles and sticks from millet sprays. 

After they've sat for a while I can sneak in some hay, but they don't like it to be in there when they initially lay.  Picky little buggers.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Her cage is in a corner with walls on two sides. I tried giving her a box and she was afraid of it. She's not afraid of her basket; she sleeps in it sometimes. Everything I've given her for nesting materials ends up tossed out and shoved away. She has access to shelves and closets and hasn't showed any interest in making herself a nest in those, either. I think she just doesn't want to set. I'm going to dispose of the eggs today. She doesn't want them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> Her cage is in a corner with walls on two sides. I tried giving her a box and she was afraid of it. She's not afraid of her basket; she sleeps in it sometimes. Everything I've given her for nesting materials ends up tossed out and shoved away. She has access to shelves and closets and hasn't showed any interest in making herself a nest in those, either. I think she just doesn't want to set. I'm going to dispose of the eggs today. She doesn't want them.


with her being a single bird, Iam not surprized she ignores them.. usually a cock bird mate is pretty presistant with their hens.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I took the eggs out and she watched me do it and her attitude was "about time you got rid of those." LOL I'm getting some fake eggs to keep for next time she gets broody and I won't have to worry about those rotting or breaking. We're all back to normal now. She rides me around the house and watches TV and helps me practice the piano by sitting on the keyboard and stepping on all the wrong keys and gripes when it's bedtime.


----------

